# Critical opinion?



## FaRReR (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ would be appreciated.

farrer.deviantart.com


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 13, 2008)

Please, I'm just asking for you to take a quick peek at my gallery and evaluate my photography... come on, it's not THAT hard.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 13, 2008)

No need to double post.
Their pretty good.


----------



## Gian (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm.
They're not bad.
I've seen alot of better ones though.
You have potential.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 13, 2008)

They look good, got a professional feel to them, atleast on the technical side.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2008)

I liked your pictures!


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I liked your pictures!









Thanks everyone - and to the first reply, I double posted for a bump after about... two weeks.


----------

